
Hey.com launched, new email service by Basecamp/37signals - tiffanyh
https://hey.com.
======
LibertyBeta
Took a quick look around at the offering, seems like an interestingly focused
product for email. And I'll be honest, the kind of dedicated "Works well works
here" focus of Basecamp is something I've come to love for general project
management.

We live/work in a world were small projects get too easily overlooked. Not
every one has to be a FANNG. This should apply to email as well.

